# Why mastic?



## ODDBALLS (Jul 27, 2007)

Is mastic good to use? What is it used for specificly?


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

I would only use mastic on wall surfaces that were purely decorative. Never on a floor and never in a wet area.


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

Mastic is a generic term, meaning glue/adhesive.

Tile mastic?
Wood mastic?
Carpet mastic?
Vinyl mastic?


----------



## ODDBALLS (Jul 27, 2007)

I did not think that it was good stuff. What are the reasons? I ask because I have a customer that bought everything from BLOWES, and the sales guy sold him 3 buckets of it. I told him that I would not warranty that stuff. I just want to tell him why specificly.


----------



## Edger Boy (Dec 27, 2006)

What are you working on? Cold (cut-back) asphalt mastic is used on some subfloor installations.


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

If you install it, by law you have to warrant it!!!

It is much better to walk away, instead of being lured by $$$$ signs. Pay me now, but lose it all and then some, later.


----------



## Edger Boy (Dec 27, 2006)

Since this is a flooring forum, when Oddballs asked the question (referring to mastic) “What is it used for specifically? “ I told him what it could be used for specifically.

What does that have to do with money?


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

Edger Boy said:


> Since this is a flooring forum, when Oddballs asked the question (referring to mastic) “What is it used for specifically? “ I told him what it could be used for specifically.
> 
> What does that have to do with money?



Money is what makes the world go around. Everything is related to money! Where have you been? 


Seriously though... He said he wouldn't warrant it, that is where money comes into play. The gain & loss of it.


----------



## Edger Boy (Dec 27, 2006)

We still don't know what type of project Oddballs is working on but if it happens to be a wood floor, this is most of the places cold cut-back mastic can be used. Floordude already knows this.

Copied from NOFMA Publications

*Two membrane asphalt felt or building paper system.*
Prime and apply cold cut-back asphalt mastic
with a notched trowel at the rate of 50 sq. ft per gallon.
Let set 2 hours. Roll out 15 lb. asphalt felt/building
paper, lapping edges 4". Butt ends. Over this apply a
second similar coating of mastic and roll out a second
layer of asphalt felt/building paper. Lay both layers
of felt in the same direction, but stagger the overlaps
to achieve a more even thickness.
*Polyethylene method. *When slabs are well above
grade and the expected annual rainfall is light to moderate,
cover the entire slab with 4- to 6-mil polyethylene
film, overlapping edges 4-6" and allowing enough
to extend under the baseboard on all sides.
Where moisture conditions are considered more severe,
prime and apply** *cold-type cut-back asphalt mastic with
a straight-edge or fine tooth trowel over the entire slab
surface (100 sq. ft. per gal.). Allow to dry about 1 hour.
Lay the 4-6 mil polyethylene film over the slab, covering
the entire area and lapping edges 4-6". “Walk in” or roll
in the film, stepping on every square inch of the floor to
insure proper adhesion. Small bubbles are of no concern,
and may be punctured to allow captive air to escape.

Installing Screeds
Sweep the slab clean, prime with an** *asphalt primer
and allow to dry. Apply hot (poured) or cold (cut-back)
asphalt mastic and imbed the screeds. Stagger joints and
lap ends at least 4"and leave 1⁄2" space between lapped
edges. Be sure there is enough mastic for 100% contact
between screeds and slab. Leave 3⁄4" space between ends
of screeds and walls with a continuous run of screeds at
end walls.
Over the screeds lay a 4- to 6-mil polyethylene vapor
retarder with edges lapped over rows of screeds. Avoid
bunching or puncturing it, especially between screeds.
The finish flooring will be nailed to the screeds through
the film.



You can read more about it here: http://www.nofma.org/Portals/0/Publications/NOFMA Installing Hardwood Floors.pdf


----------



## ODDBALLS (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry about not responding sooner. I have a friend:sad:, whos brother started a tile job. It was about 3/4 done and his brother bailed. So now he is asking me to finish. He now realizes that it is all ****, but need the bathroom back.( there is a nother but with him, wife, and two teen girls. So, I am going to fix it, warranty it, and when it starts to fall apart, he said that he would have me redoo it. He is actualy a good friend. We have done things like this before and neither of us has screwed the other. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

Edger Boy said:


> We still don't know what type of project Oddballs is working on but if it happens to be a wood floor, this is most of the places cold cut-back mastic can be used. Floordude already knows this.
> 
> Copied from NOFMA Publications
> 
> ...



Edgerboy, I'm not finding it in my Tile Council handbook, nor any ANSI standards.

What does NOFMA, have to do with Tile & Mortar????That is the reason I said "Mastic" is a generic term.


----------



## Edger Boy (Dec 27, 2006)

> What does NOFMA, have to do with Tile & Mortar????That is the reason I said "Mastic" is a generic term


And that is the reason I said "If it happens to be a wood floor, this is most of the places cold cut-back mastic can be used."

Oddballs did not say what he was using the mastic for and asked "Why Mastic?" and "What is it used for?" I answered his questions with this info just in case he happened to be working on a wood floor. 

This is getting old.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

we don't even use mastic on back splashes, thinset everywhere!


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

Floordude said:


> Mastic is a generic term, meaning glue/adhesive.
> 
> Tile mastic?
> Wood mastic?
> ...


Wasn't mastic originaly a specific product that was made from a crushed up plant? I think ;that is why it came to be in use, it has been made for thousands of years. Of course, I could be totaly full of crap but seriously, I think I heard this before.


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

I have always thought mastic on walls - thinset for floors.
Unless large tiles were put onto walls.


----------



## ODDBALLS (Jul 27, 2007)

yes, I say thinset everywhere, but trying to help a buddy out. I'm sure I will regret it.


----------



## css (Jun 26, 2007)

if its the best install you want NEVER use mastic anywhere. and i ask why use it anyway think about it one 3.5 gallon pail cost about $35 you can get a bag of ardex a-9 shearflex thinset for about $25 and it will stick 4 times as good wont be effected by water and will hold large modular tiles on wall with little sag not to mention make two 3.5 gallon buckets of adhesive saving both you and the customer money and worries about bond.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

CSS-- Let me guess-- you're an Ardex rep?


----------



## K_Tile (Feb 10, 2006)

CSS

You are forgetting that in every 3.5gal of mastic you get a free bucket w/ lid:clap:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 22, 2008)

Good point ! god knows we need the buckets


----------

